
Ethereum Virtual Hackathon - lamalama
https://hack.ether.camp/#/tour
======
ryanofsky
It would be nice if the home page gave some clue as to when the event was
happening. Eventually found this buried in the faq:

"The event will be starting in November and will run for 5 weeks. The exact
date will be published soon."

~~~
Stephen_T
You're absolutely right. We will soon be updating content on our home page.
But for now thank you for posting the correct dates - our event starts
November 7th. Hope you'll be joining us.

------
HairyGing3r
Usd 50k for the winner sound like I should start working on a team. I really
wonder though, how difficult it'll be to find team members online. Or if I
have to find them online? Can I register with other members? Where can I get
these answers? No where on that page... Anyhow, looks great guys.

~~~
lamalama
I'm not sure TBH. I came across this Hackathon through the Coinscrum Meetup in
London last week. I've registered an idea, but never took it as deep as 'how
to find a team member'. Maybe something to ask on Twitter, or join their Slack
ch and ask around there?

Edit: this is the video I mentioned from Coinscrum
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QNlRf3hLco](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QNlRf3hLco)

~~~
Stephen_T
Hi there, I spoke at the coinscrum Meetup in London last week. I didn't focus
on how to build a team as there is so much information to try and get across,
and I only had 5 minutes! Please post any proposals into our ideas page, then
make sure you sign up to our slack channel - ether.camp on there you will find
#find-a-teammember. However I'm usually around and if you have any questions
on forming your team please ask. We will be soon launch a set of videos to
help clarify how to get the most from this years hackathon. Thanks for
interest and support, good luck with your project.

~~~
compil3r
Thanks, Stephen_T I created a proposal about a week ago (after the
announcement of Jaan Taallin as a judge). I will join the Slack discussion and
am looking forward to #find-a-teammember. Thanks

~~~
Stephen_T
That's great to hear compil3r - were super excited about getting Jaan Tallinn
as a judge I'm glad he's inspired you to join us :) We've been fortunate that
most of the judges we've invited to take part have accepted. There's a lot of
experience and talent to help mentor the teams so I hope you take advantage of
it. Good luck with your project. Thanks for posting the video lamalama

~~~
lamalama
re posting the video, totally my pleasure. it was a great event and i hope to
be able to make it to the next (not sure when that is...)

~~~
Stephen_T
I'm hoping to give another quick presentation at next weeks London Coinscrum -
Tuesday 30th. At the same venue. Please come and introduce yourself and I'll
buy you a pint :)

